# Personal Chefs: What brand of labels do you use?



## customspoonfuls (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm so happy that I found this forum because I've been really struggling with finding decent labels for my personal chef business. Most of my clients have Pyrex containers that I use to package their food, so I'm interested in finding a label that will last for several days in the fridge but come off cleanly for the next week. I'd also like them to not be hideous if possible. All the labels I've used either slip right off or leave glue behind.

Any suggestions?

Thanks,
Melissa


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

I've successfully used the labels you find in the canning supplies section of the store.   Ball, Mason etc. they come in many different styles and have a water based glue.   Always easy to get off but might be a bit small if you need to list ingredients. 

They are not printer friendly - from my tests at least - they are however cheap and 'quaint' - you just have to practice your handwriting.


----------



## coup-de-feu (Aug 4, 2010)

What about using only the glue coated part of sticky-notes?  You could cut them to the glue part using a paper guillotine like the ones at Kinko's.  Multi-coloured options with the sticky-notes is a plus. 

Painters masking tape is the best label I have found because it stays on till you take it off leaves nothing behind, and comes of with one stroke.  But I think having your clients fridge full of painter's masking tape labels is exactly what you mean by "hideous".   Hummm.... Naaa!

Good luck.

CDF


----------



## customspoonfuls (Oct 31, 2012)

Those are great suggestions. Maybe I could find a different color painters tape? 

I've heard about the canning labels and some are actually very cute.


----------



## ummwaterstock (Sep 30, 2012)

green painters tape works wonders, its what i use at work...


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Don't know where you live but many places carry *"Avery" *labels that are water soluble and simply disintegrate when washed.

They are computer friendly and I can put designs as well on them.


----------



## mrmickey (Feb 21, 2012)

use Day dots  google Datdots         eco lab product


----------



## chef ray (Oct 11, 2012)

I use the Prep and Print from Eco-lab (daydots.com) it has on-line software to set up the system then the printer unit is portable and they make water soluble labels for it. Great product for the kitchen takes all the guess work out it, also no more sloppy handwriting


----------



## brandon odell (Aug 19, 2012)

We started out using labels and then stopped. Instead, my chefs and I write out a list each week that explains all the components of the meals and how many portions of each there are. So far, we have had zero issues with customers not knowing what anything is. The labels caused too many issues when customers forgot to take them off before going in the dishwasher.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Buy a roll of 3M blue painters tape, it wont come off till you take it off.. It even takes ink from a changeable date stamp.


----------

